# Gold Severum who lost his mate



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

I had a pair (male and female) of full grown gold severums in my tank, unfortunalty the female has died. the male (his name is Nemo) seems quite distressed and keeps searching the tank for her looking under and behind the rocks and air stone. Should i try to find another mate for him and if I do should it be the same size as him or can I introduce a smaller one into the tank.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

I would try to get another although I'm not sure how he will react to her. As far as I know cichlid are monogamous not sure if that follows even after death of one mate. I've only had dwarf cichlid pair up (kribs,GBR's) and the krib's took a few different mates after death of one. Sadly my GBR's did not female died 4 or 5 days ago now male is following. But if you do try another proly around the same size or a bit smaller would be good. GL


----------

